# My wife



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Took my wife for her CT scan after her last chemo treatment yesterday morning, they told her that her Dr. would get back to her with results in a day or two.

Well her Dr. called about 4 hrs later and PRAISE GOD she is CANCER FREE!! Thank you all for prayers and concern!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

That's good news. The best for both of you at this crossroad of life.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

AMEN !!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is the best news ever


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Cherish those moments.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow! Great news, my friend!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Whew! I was afraid of bad news. I'm really glad for Y'all that it came out for the best.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Great news!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! When she walked in and told me her Doctor just called I looked and tears were flowing down her face my heart sank

then she said I'm cancer free I hugged her and we both shed a few tears!

No words can explain the relief!

What a way to celebrate 8 years on Slingshot Forum! HALLELUJA!! :king:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good deal


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Best to you both, RS.*


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That was a tough battle and she came out on top!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

God is good.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great to hear something *great* in this day and age.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

raventree78 said:


> God is good.


All the time!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

It's good she has you in her corner, glad to hear she's free of it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Great news.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I got no words Rockslinger. Just, man, I'm so glad and happy for you both.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Great News... May you both live a long life........enjoy your days ahead of you..*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Here's a story.
One of my aunts was diagnosed cancer at her 35 years. A mastectomy was needed and made. The doctor said she could survive at most one year. An awful family drama! Everybody crying and mourning, etc.
Time went by -years, then decades- and guess what? She was the last of my family to die at 91 years old.

We are certainly in the hands of God, or Fate, or Mystery, or Nature, as you like to concieve it. Nothing but "fortune fools".


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Good news. All the best to you and your wife.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Excellent news!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Great news! May she be blessed with a long, cancer free life.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Fantastic news Rockslinger, I Pray she stays that way brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

